# Thaddeus' Photo Thread



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Hello everyone! In case you haven't read my post in the "Getting To Know You" section, my name is Roxie and I love hedgehogs.  So much so in fact, that I have two hedgehog tattoos (five hedgies total). I have owned hedgehogs since 2003 and they have been little life savers for me.

I have bipolar disorder and sometimes, in the really hard times, they've been the only thing keeping me going because I knew no one else could love my babies like I can.

Anyway, I have had three hedgies: Quillson, Theodore and Thaddeus. Quillson passed away in 2005 and Theodore in 2010. Here are links to their Flickr sets if you wanna revel in their cuteness. 

Quillson:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sayhedgehog/sets/72057594051035098/

Theodore:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sayhedgehog/sets/72157618141068237/

So, Thaddeus is the only hedgie I have at the moment. He was a rescue. An old high school friend contacted me through Facebook about a hedgehog that had been abandoned at a local Petsmart and if I wanted to take him in. At the time, I had Theodore and my partner wasn't too keen on taking in another, but I just couldn't bear that it might not find a good home.

I expected to be getting a full grown, unsocialized hedgie, but when he was arrived I was surprised to find he was still a baby! He fit in the palm of my hand. Poor thing. I can't imagine why anyone would want to get rid of him. I was also surprised to see that he has pintoing on both sides of his body that we call his "racing stripes".  He was very skinny and had nastiness matted into his quills, but he was so, so sweet. Within just hours of being home he was already sleeping splat out on my chest. He's been a real little doll.

Anyway, sorry, I tend to be long winded.  Here are some photos! (I also tend to take LOTS of photos. I'm not really sure what the limit on photos is for this forum, so if I've posted too many please let me know and I'll either break them up or delete some.)


















Thaddeus and Theodore doing the hedgehog conga!























































And for good measure, here's the both of us. 









Expect many more photos in the future. I have a ton.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Love the pictures, such pretty hedgies you have


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Great pics! Keep em coming lol!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I love Thaddeus! Great name 
Wonderful color! I love the dark brown hedgies!! 
More pics!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's such a handsome little fellow! I'm glad you're here!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm glad to be here! It's been a while since I frequented a forum of any kind, but it feels good. 

So, why not more Thaddy pictures?!













































And one with his brother Throckmorton, my pug/shih tzu mix.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

What a cute puppy!! :shock: <3


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Your pictures made me do my hedgie squeal. It goes like this

"(S)Heeeeeesssooooooocuuuuutee!!!!"

I love his coloring and his grumpy igloo picture and his racing stripes!  What a handsome little man. Send him hugs from me, and feel free to post as many pictures as you desire - I will be looking for them! hehe


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

panda said:


> What a cute puppy!! :shock: <3


Haha! Thank you! He's my furry child and he's hilarious. I call him my Monster Face because he's just so goofy looking. 



hanhan27 said:


> Your pictures made me do my hedgie squeal. It goes like this
> 
> "(S)Heeeeeesssooooooocuuuuutee!!!!"
> 
> I love his coloring and his grumpy igloo picture and his racing stripes!  What a handsome little man. Send him hugs from me, and feel free to post as many pictures as you desire - I will be looking for them! hehe


Aww, thanks so much! I will! He's going through a mite outbreak right now, so he needs all the hugs he can get. <3

Oh, I'm sure I'll be posting a lot more photos. I'm kinda obsessed with my camera.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

AAAAAH love the pics!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Monster Face.. I love it!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Thaddeus recently got a whole new set of liners, bags and blankies, so I thought it was only appropriate that I TRY to get some photos of him enjoying them. (He HATES the shutter sound on my DSLR, so it's really hard!)



























It's daytime, Mom. Go away!









We recycled one of his old liners to make some blankets and one bag. 









All three of his new liners are the same pattern. I like mismatched color schemes.









Please excuse the poopy wheel. Had yet to be cleaned today.


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

I forgot to add that his cage has a grid bottom, so I have always adapted his liners to basically be big pillowcases that the grid slides into.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I like how you made the blankets and everything.. i love the pattern of the new liners too! he has a fun looking setup!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Thanks! He seems to like it alright.  

I picked the liner fabric because it was only $2.00 a yard!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

$2.00 a yard :shock: If I could find fleece that cheap, I would go nuts making stuff (well, trying to, anyway) for my hedgie.

My Mildred is spoiled in many ways... but comfy, mom-made, fleecey things are not included. Which makes me feel guilty, lol.

I like the set up  Where did you get the C-shaped yellow tube? I've been looking for one like that, but Petco AND Petsmart have failed me.


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

It isn't fleece. I use a thick linen for the inner layer of the pillow case deal and then a cotton print on top. The inside of his bags are fleece with cotton outside though. 










The grid slides inside.

I have a set of seven Ferretrail tubes. They're great. You can connect them into different designs to keep things interesting. I got them on Amazon.


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Today I left Thaddeus sleeping soundly in his hedgie bag on my bed while I cooked dinner and stuff. Normally, he doesn't come out until it's pitch dark outside, but I walked in to throw something in the hamper and I found him chewing on my sleep mask!










For some reason he really loves that thing. He always seems to find it when he's out playing. Apparently he loves it enough to come out to nom on it in the middle of the day!

I got lucky to get such a good picture of him red pawed! XD


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Hello everyone! I hope you and your hedgies are enjoying this beautiful weekend and that you had a happy equinox!

Anyway, I actually got a couple of decent photos of Thaddeus while he was lounging in his cage last night. It was quite warm, so rather than sleeping in his igloo or cuddle cup, he plopped down right on the floor of his cage. I couldn't pass up the cuteness and he was actually tolerant of the shutter sound on my DSLR. 

(Oh yeah, I should mention that I am completely and totally out of it today and messed up my watermarks. Arg.)























































And what post is complete without silly Photobooth photos of us both watching Charmed?! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's a fluffy bundle of love! Great pictures. I really like the one with the green nails!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Now that you mention it, he is pretty dang fluffy! :lol:


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

It's been a while since I posted anything of Thaddeus, so I thought I'd share a couple videos with you all. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... pvwqtd_Nr8
I am a day sleeper, so I use a memory foam sleep mask, and Thaddeus has always been fascinated with it. He seeks it out any chance he gets.  This is him anointing with it.





Thaddeus getting a massage. Please excuse the background noise. We like to snuggle and watch [adult swim].





And this one is simply him enjoying some kibble.


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Also, here's a couple of recent photos. 









Hanging out in his playpen.


















After a bath.









All balled up.


















Footbath!









Enjoying a boiled egg!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe.....that's adorable! Love the photos and videos, but especially the kibble vid. I looks like he's picking out his favorites first. Harvey does this all the time. And that sleep mask, you're going to have a wet sleep!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

He definitely picks out his favorites first! I guess some of them just smell better than others. 

I washed it after he chewed on it. I don't wanna sleep with hedgehog drool on my eyes. :lol:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Ahhw he's so cute... and round and fluffy :lol: great pictures!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I truly enjoyed the videos, especially the one of Thaddeus eating because it allowed a close up of his sweet little face. All of this got me to your hedgie site which I also enjoyed very much!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

shetland said:


> I truly enjoyed the videos, especially the one of Thaddeus eating because it allowed a close up of his sweet little face. All of this got me to your hedgie site which I also enjoyed very much!


So glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cute videos! Looked like he was enjoying the cuddle session. And I always love your pictures.


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Just a couple little updates on the Thad Monster. =]

He is doing exceptionally well, aside from a scare a couple of weeks ago when I found a hair loosely wrapped once around his left rear leg. Thankfully I caught it in time before it got on there tightly. Scared me to death, but he didn't even notice. =] I had dreadlocks for the last five years and only recently combed them out, so I had not been used to monitoring loose hairs so closely and man, did I get a rude reminder!

I just made him a Facebook page for those of you who'd like to follow him. You can either search for THADDEUS PRINCE or go to http://www.facebook.com/thaddeusthehedgehog.

We've started doing what we refer to as "Hedehog Hoedown" wherein every night, no matter what I'm doing I stop and let him have play time in his playpen. He has loved the routine and has reminded me of it many times when I've ran late. :lol: He recently started showing extreme interest in toilet paper tubes when he didn't care for them at all for years. I got a hilarious video of him doing his New absolute favorite thing in the world - going in circles over and over and over, etc. =] You can see it here: 




Also, he recently got a new home, now known as Thaddeus Manor. =]







[/url]
And you can see a tour of his new home in this video: 




Finally, here's an adorable photo I got the other day after bath time. 









Hope you and your hedgies are healthy and happy. =]


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Just a couple little updates on the Thad Monster. =]

He is doing exceptionally well, aside from a scare a couple of weeks ago when I found a hair loosely wrapped once around his left rear leg. Thankfully I caught it in time before it got on there tightly. Scared me to death, but he didn't even notice. =] I had dreadlocks for the last five years and only recently combed them out, so I had not been used to monitoring loose hairs so closely and man, did I get a rude reminder!

I just made him a Facebook page for those of you who'd like to follow him. You can either search for THADDEUS PRINCE or go to http://www.facebook.com/thaddeusthehedgehog.

We've started doing what we refer to as "Hedehog Hoedown" wherein every night, no matter what I'm doing I stop and let him have play time in his playpen. He has loved the routine and has reminded me of it many times when I've ran late. :lol: He recently started showing extreme interest in toilet paper tubes when he didn't care for them at all for years. I got a hilarious video of him doing his new absolute favorite thing in the world - going in circles over and over and over, etc. =] You can see it here: 




Also, he recently got a new home, now known as Thaddeus Manor. =]








And you can see a tour of his new home in this video: 




Finally, here's an adorable photo I got the other day after bath time. 









Hope you and your hedgies are healthy and happy. =]


----------



## Hedgie3578 (Jul 9, 2012)

They're both so adorable! And your website is really informative!!! Thanks!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you for all of the updates! He must have been dizzy from walking in all of those circles! His house is so grand. I like the way he is peeking out after his bath time picture!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Hedgie3578 said:


> They're both so adorable! And your website is really informative!!! Thanks!


Thank you! I'm really glad you like the site. =]



shetland said:


> Thank you for all of the updates! He must have been dizzy from walking in all of those circles! His house is so grand. I like the way he is peeking out after his bath time picture!


I can't believe he doesn't get dizzy! Sometimes he does it so much that his butt starts to slide crazily over the floor, but it doesn't stop him! He makes me feel pukey just watching! :lol:


----------

